# Motorola might come back to India



## funskar (Nov 6, 2013)

Motorola might come back to India with the launch of Moto G .

*telecomtalk.info/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Untitled-300x160.png?7112d2



In the last half a decade or so, Motorola hasn’t been able to retain the kind of market share that it once had in the Indian upper end handsets.
Its owner Google had completely shut down the shop in the country post acquisition.
However, the company may have its plans in place to penetrate the market once again with its entry-level Android based smartphone, the Moto G. 
The phone will be launched on the 13th of this month.

There are hints that the phone may be made available to India as soon as it is launched.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 6, 2013)

good news, thanks for sharing


----------



## root.king (Nov 7, 2013)

without expendable memory slot


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 7, 2013)

Good news


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 7, 2013)

great news and finally some more competitions to samsh#t. good to know that


----------



## Theodre (Nov 7, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> great news and finally some more competitions to samsh#t. good to know that



Dude, they still come up with a phone that is usable when picturing Android phone.... The one you called Samsh#t....


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 8, 2013)

good news. but they will take some time to get established here.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 8, 2013)

The hardware provided by them is always good and it feels great. A good news for moto fans .


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2013)

Well one more company means more competition which is better for consumer anyway.


----------



## lywyre (Nov 9, 2013)

Vanakkam Moto. My Defy+ welcomes you back


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 9, 2013)

Motorola's build quality is highly robust.. Defy and Defy+ owners can confirm this..
I really hope they do come back to india.. We really need a worthy competitor for low and mid range sony/samsung devices


----------



## lywyre (Nov 9, 2013)

^^ Yes. My friend and my cousin have also got Defy, and still in good shape (albeit lagging). They are pestering me to upgrade their phone to JB . Have to.
My friend did not even put a scratch guard on. My cousin is looking for a replacement battery.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 9, 2013)

lywyre said:


> ^^ Yes. My friend and my cousin have also got Defy, and still in good shape (albeit lagging). They are pestering me to upgrade their phone to JB . Have to.
> My friend did not even put a scratch guard on. My cousin is looking for a replacement battery.



Defy also got a KitKat ROM already! :O


----------



## lywyre (Nov 10, 2013)

Yup! The one I installed (4.1.2) is restarting due to telephonic problems randomly. Will switch soon.


----------



## funskar (Nov 14, 2013)

And that's it moto g coming to india in jan 2014 :-Moto G, headed to India in January, 2014


----------



## $hadow (Nov 14, 2013)

Finally a Moto phone after a long time.


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 15, 2013)

I am Eagerly waiting for Moto. 



NikiNfOuR said:


> Dude, they still come up with a phone that is usable when picturing Android phone.... The one you called Samsh#t....



That is my opinion man. does nt matter how good their phones are i don't like. they are prices their phones like hell (i.e Note 3 for 50k) and dont give us international phone too. ( i.e Octa for Non 4G market and SD800 for US) thats why i called SAM$hit again that is my opinion it may vary person to person


----------



## Tech_chaos (Nov 19, 2013)

Moto g dual too around 12k


----------



## arvindrao15 (Nov 19, 2013)

That's good news my dad's first phone was from motorola only, My dad is fan of motorola phones. He ll be so happy.
Thanks for this news.


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Motorola probably used to make the most stylish phones..i remember my school days when my classmates used to showoff their flip phone motoRazr !!


----------



## SijuS (Nov 19, 2013)

Thats good news. I remember having a RAZR V9, downright sexy!

Hope that the Moto G will be a big hit.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 19, 2013)

waiting for G .... 
Hope the makers of Cell phones will have good comeback.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 19, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> waiting for G ....
> Hope the makers of Cell phones will have good comeback.


Well as of now the specs and price looks bang for your bucks.


----------

